# Hanging mantle



## Fsyxxx (Jul 9, 2015)

anybody got an idea of best way to hang a mantle? Big sucker, 250 lbs, mesquite. Client wants it flush with no visible hardware.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 9, 2015)

gorilla glue  ---the only way iv seen it done was to open the wall put backing in and mounted metal pipe with flanged fitting threaded on the pipe and screwed to backing. the drywall replaced around pipe and holes drilled into mantle so it slide on flush to wall. the used a set screw drilled into the the pipe from underside of the mantle. it looked great but a lota work.


----------



## Tony (Jul 9, 2015)

I have to agree with Duck on this, that's the way I've seen it done too. Tony


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 9, 2015)

What is it mounting on stone, brick ,stud wall?


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 9, 2015)

Stud wall. Four studs I can hit behind it.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 10, 2015)

I have drilled the studs and used ½"-⅝" rods but not for a 250# one.. maybe 75#-100#.

Is the wall already finished?


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2015)

Decorative corbels? Chuck


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah it's finished. Think I'm gonna cut some of the drywall off to get to the studs. Corbels won't work. She wants it floating.


----------



## pinky (Jul 10, 2015)

You could either cut the drywall or router a recess in the backside of the mantle. If you weld or know a welder, make a metal plate long enough to catch 3 of the studs. weld some steel rods pointing out at least 2/3 of the width of the mantle. Drill corresponding holes in the back of the mantle and slide it on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ClintW (Jul 10, 2015)

What's the mantle size? Thickness?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 10, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Yeah it's finished. Think I'm gonna cut some of the drywall off to get to the studs. Corbels won't work. She wants it floating.


greg if you can get to it from the back put backing in between the studs 2x8 or 2x10s . drill holes were you want them mount the pipes on the backing boards first then slide the pipe through the holes and nail the backers in between studs. that will keep you from tearing down drywall from the mantle side. that's how I did the last one I mounted. just a thought


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 10, 2015)

Key Lock Newel Post Fasteners. I used a lot of these when I was doing finish carpentery for a living. They make for a rock solid post if they are done right. 

You could open up the wall and add blocking to fasten the lock to or cut the lock into the back of the mantle and put the lag into a stud (would be my choice). For added security you could drill out the lock plate to take smaller lags instead of the big screws they provide.

http://www.ljsmith.net/products.aspx?category=&type=9&product=11


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 10, 2015)

might be a little late, but since you have access to 4 studs, I would route the backside out and use a hanging cleat
4/4 hard wood, like Maple, 2 pieces, both 1 long edge with a 22-1/2 - 30 degree miter, hit all 4 studs and you'll have no issues with the weight
then it'll be "floating" , satisfying the clients demands


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2015)

You can use hidden brackets.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 10, 2015)

Depending on the how the back in finished, I might consider a french cleat. I've hung valences and fireplace mantels with french cleats. You can always test it out in your basement with a few 2x4s as a faux wall and experiment with the type of french cleat you may use.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## frankp (Aug 7, 2015)

French cleat an option for you? Maybe cut it out of the back leaving just the ends uncut so it's truly invisible. Really strong way to hold something up. How deep is it?


----------

